# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ακυβέρνητο το πλοίο MARE ανοιχτά των Χανίων

## tsimitakis vaggelis

Την εγκατάλειψη του φορτηγού πλοίου «Mare» με σημαία Αγ.Βικεντίου ζήτησε ο πλοίαρχός του, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Κολυμπάρι Χανίων, όπου επικρατούν ισχυροί άνεμοι έντασης 9 με 10 μποφόρ.
Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, το πλοίο που βρίσκεται μισό ναυτικό μίλι από την παραλία, δεν παρουσιάζει κάποιο πρόβλημα ούτε εισροή υδάτων, ενώ μεταφέρει διάφορα υλικά. 
Με εξαμελές αλλοδαπό πλήρωμα το «Mare» είχε ξεκινήσει από λιμάνι της Τουρκίας με προορισμό την Τυνησία.
Το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας ήδη απέστειλε ελικόπτερο Super Puma στη θαλάσσια περιοχή όπου βρίσκεται το πλοίο.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*ΕΙΧΕ ΕΚΠΕΜΨΕΙ SOS**«Ελεγχόμενη η κατάσταση» στο πλοίο ανοιχτά των Χανίων**Υπό έλεγχο βρίσκεται η κατάσταση στο φορτηγό πλοίο «Mare», με σημαία Αγ. Βικεντίου, που έχει αγκυροβολήσει εν μέσω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, μισό ναυτικό μίλι από την περιοχή Κολυμπάρι Χανίων.
*Ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου, Τούρκος υπήκοος, αρχικά ζήτησε την εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου, ωστόσο στη συνέχεια ανακάλεσε, λέγοντας, πως η κατάσταση είναι ελεγχόμενη.
Το πλοίο έχει εξαμελές πλήρωμα (τέσσερις Τούρκοι, ένας Γεωργιανός και ένας Αζέρος) και εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Τουρκία προς Τυνησία μεταφέροντας, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, 800 τόνους χύδην φορτίο και 400 τόνους συσκευασμένο.
Στο αεροδρόμιο των Χανίων παραμένει πάντως για λόγους ασφαλείας ένα ελικόπτερο Σικόρσκι του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Στην περιοχή πνέουν θυελλώδεις άνεμοι 9 με 10 μποφόρ.

Από Εθνος

----------


## vaggos_hell

Με ασφάλεια περισυνελλέγησαν από ελικόπτερο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού,  οι 6 ναυτικοί του φορτηγού πλοίου Mare το οποίο εγκατέλειψε ο καπετάνιος του λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών. Στο σημείο αυτή την ώρα σπεύδουν 3 ρυμουλκά από την Σούδα.


Πηγή: http://www.zougla.gr/zouglaport/limeniko-soma/article/me-elikoptero-tou-pn-metaferonta-i-naftiki-tou-fortigou-pliou-sta-xania

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή όπως βλέπουμε στο νηογνώμονα *εδώ* το βαποράκι έχει DWT 1.494 τόνους και ποντοπόρα ειναι τα βαπόρια πάνω από 4.500 DWT, το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ από την αντιστοιχη ενότητα της ποντοπόρου.

Προφανώς ειπαν του Τούρκου "αν βουλιάξει ογδόντα* μέτρα βαπόρι από τη φουρτοιύνα εσυ που θα πας με πέντε μέτρα βάρκα αν εγκαταλείψεις" αφού δεν ειχε πρόβλημα στςεγνώτητας ούτε ευστάθειας όπως αναφέρθηκε.

*78,79 m έχει ολικό μήκος, 74,9 m μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά το εγκατέλειψαν με ελικόπτερο όπως είδαμε.

----------


## Amorgos66

...τα ρυμουλκά που ξεκινησαν για βοηθεια απο τη Σουδα,....γυρισαν πισω!!...

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Τελικά το εγκατέλιψαν; Στο AIS φαίνεται τώρα να κινείται με ταχύτητα 1,1 και πορεία 191 στην θαλασσια περιοχή ανοικτα στο Κολυμπάρι.

----------


## SteliosK

Προβλεπω να γινεται μνημιο σε καμια παραλια..

----------


## Amorgos66

> Τελικά το εγκατέλιψαν; Στο AIS φαίνεται τώρα να κινείται με ταχύτητα 1,1 και πορεία 191 στην θαλασσια περιοχή ανοικτα στο Κολυμπάρι.


...πρεπει να ειναι φουνταρισμένος,,,!!,,,τωρα πόσο θα αντεξει,κανεις δεν ξερει...!!

----------


## dionisos

Το ρυμουλκο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ εχει φυγει απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και παει προς το ακυβερνητο πλοιο.

----------


## Amorgos66

...δε φαινεται πια στο ΑΙΣ...!!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Βίντεο: Η επιχείρηση διάσωσης των ναυτικών του πλοίου MARE στην Κρήτη*

----------


## panthiras1

Οι ναυτικοί σώθηκαν. Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε. Που βρίσκεται τώρα;

----------


## SteliosK

> Οι ναυτικοί σώθηκαν. Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε. Που βρίσκεται τώρα;


Στην ίδια θέση είναι και παράπλευρα βρίσκεται το ρ/κ Αιγαίον Πέλαγος.

----------


## panthiras1

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ. Μόλις τώρα είπαν στις ειδήσεις στο MEGA ότι ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Κολυμπάρι. Θα γίνει έλεγχος από ειδικούς για να δουν αν μπορεί να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του.

----------

